# Rapport Bedding-not suitable for Mice??



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Recently I have been considering changing the bedding I use from Aubiose to Rapport as I have found my last bale of Aubiose to be very dusty. As luck would have it I have found it difficult to find a local supplier of Rapport and so rang the manufacturer-Hemcore to see if they could help. On speaking to them about the bedding I found out that they put Citronella in Rapport, I had thought it was only Hemcore that had Citronella added to it but it is in fact both of the beddings(they do this to discourage Horses from eating their bedding as it has Colic risks).

I am no expert but logic would suggest that Citronella would aggravate the airways of Mice as they are in continual close contact with the bedding.
On the plus side it's supposed to be good for repelling biting insects,ticks, fleas etc but I would still be concerned about using any scented bedding for my Mice. I personally wouldn't want this for my Mice. 
I'm sure if I had an airfreshner permanently stuck under my nose apart from an awful headache(and I'd look flipping stupid :lol: ) i'm sure my airways would feel irritated.

I just though I'd pass this information on about Rapport as I didn't find the info about Citronella listed on the Rapport info page, only on the Hemcore.

I hope this helps. 

Just for interest, Does anyone else use Hemcore or Rapport and do you notice any problems with Citronella for Mice?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I use rapport.I haven't experienced any health issues.It does have a nice smell.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

just as an after thought,you used to be able to buy lavender scented shavings for rodents,I gave that a go as well.No health problems but it was to expensive.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I dont like any bedding with a smell so I use Megazorb £6.19 per 85 ltr sack fantastic medium


----------

